# How to overclock ram? help!



## Juggalo23451

How-to overclock
http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/How-t...ck-t11177.html

Memory Overclocking
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/152

Beginners Guides: Overclocking the CPU, Motherboard & Memory
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1804


----------



## 18 is # 1

Your Doms will probably do about 1110 MHz 5-5-5-15 2.0v
They won't gain much (and may lose performance) by raising the voltage higher.


----------



## Cyberbot

Ok, now this might be a dumb question, but what is Dom?


----------



## smokinbonz

Ha ha LOL he means the memory you have the Corsair Dominators.


----------



## Cyberbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokinbonz* 
Ha ha LOL he means the memory you have the Corsair Dominators.

Lol







Well, i warned you, dumb question


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokinbonz* 
Ha ha LOL he means the memory you have the Corsair Dominators.

I thought he was just a noob and meant DIMMs...

But ya, it's all about how your RAM speed relates to your FSB, so your options are somewhat limited. Higher RAM speeds give a higher performance gain, generally speaking, than tight timings.


----------



## Cyberbot

*ops*


----------



## rambow70

dont overclock it, it shortens the life down alot!


----------



## Cyberbot

Do you think i would need coolers or is a good airflow enough?


----------



## j0z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyberbot* 
Do you think i would need coolers or is a good airflow enough?

Nah, good airflow is enough
besides, the heat spreaders they have will suffice.


----------



## Cyberbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rambow70* 
dont overclock it, it shortens the life down alot!

not that much really, as long you have some good coolers and you know what you're doing, they will be doing fine.


----------



## Cyberbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j0z3* 
Nah, good airflow is enough
besides, the heat spreaders they have will suffice.

Ok, good


----------



## Cyberbot

And how do i know when to change V on my RAM?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyberbot* 
And how do i know when to change V on my RAM?

When you get memory errors... just watch the max voltage... to much is never good and will either kill em or reduce their life.


----------



## Cyberbot

Ok, so should always go for the minimum V possible?


----------



## Setzer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyberbot* 
Ok, so should always go for the minimum V possible?

No, because maybe your ram won't get the sufficient voltage


----------



## Cyberbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Setzer* 
No, because maybe your ram won't get the sufficient voltage









what i mean is the minimum voltage that the RAM will run stable at.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyberbot* 
Do you think i would need coolers or is a good airflow enough?

The Doms don't run hot. Decent airflow is fine.


----------



## Warrimonk

Just keep your timings at 5-5-5-15, get the RAM around 1100mhz, and see how low you can get the voltages. Lower the multiplier and raise the FSB. I have my setup at 6X multiplier and then raised the FSB to 424. This FSB allowed me to hit 1130mhz and still be stable at 2.0v. At low voltages like this the life and temperature will not be a thing to worry about.

Good luck


----------



## solidsquirrell

hello, noob here, which should i attempt to overclock first my cpu/motherboard, or my ram?


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
hello, noob here, which should i attempt to overclock first my cpu/motherboard, or my ram?

Since you can run unlinked, it's your choice. CPU has more impact.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy* 
Since you can run unlinked, it's your choice. CPU has more impact.

+1
OC in this order:
Max your CPU
Max your RAM
Reduce RAM timings (if possible)
Reduce voltage to CPU and RAM


----------



## going.geek.2011

im really new at this. Bu i would really like to know what would be the best for my laptop. I would like to get the most out of it as i can . any help.... is very welcome ....

This is what im working with now .

Windows & Ultimate.

Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU 520 @
1.60 GHz
(RAM): 2.00GB (1.87 GB usable)
32 bit operation system
.............................................................
please any info would be great


----------



## going.geek.2011

im really new at this. Bu i would really like to know what would be the best for my laptop. I would like to get the most out of it as i can . any help.... is very welcome ....

This is what im working with now .

Windows & Ultimate.

Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU 520 @
1.60 GHz
(RAM): 2.00GB (1.87 GB usable)
32 bit operation system
.............................................................
please any info would be great


----------



## swith1

Well thanks for the great post i know what i am doing this weekend !


----------

